# Noble Springbok



## sfward (17 September 2007)

Just seen he and Libby Soley have won an intermediate section at Allerton Park this weekend.
What a fab pony!!


----------



## Bella3puff (17 September 2007)

And won by miles

I can see them in junior team next year at this rate


----------



## Thistle (17 September 2007)

He really is a very special pony


----------



## welshchick (17 September 2007)

What a wonderful pony!


----------



## eventergirl87 (18 September 2007)

what a pony!! how fantastic for her 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 def an option for juniors next yr!


----------



## sfward (18 September 2007)

I'm sure that'd be some kind of record if she was on the Pony and Junior teams with teh same pony? i've never heard of a pony being selected for Juniors. I really hope she does it, i tried the same with my pony after he measured out of ponies when shortlisted for the Europeans, but sadly that was still in the era of long format and the endurance day was just too much for him 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Mind you NS is in a different league to my ponio!


----------



## LEC (18 September 2007)

I personally have no problems with it think the ponies squad will be worse off though for losing him as the juniors are usually pretty strong anyway. 
The rules relaxed with Karen O Connor coming 3rd at 4* on Teddy. I think the loss of weightcloths and long format means that small horses are not penalised anymore.


----------



## sfward (18 September 2007)

That's true, although it doesn't bother me so much as I actually don't like that habit of recycling the good ponies year after year with different riders, meaning that whoever has the most money gets to be on the team as they can buy the team cert ponies! 
Definitely agree with the comment re long format - that is probably the best thing to have come out of the new short format. Wish it had been around 10 years ago!!


----------



## kirstyfk (18 September 2007)

There was another pony who I think was in the first ever championship then got remeasured and was in the junior team a couple of years later. I can't remember who it was but I remember speaking to the rider on another forum.


----------



## joben (18 September 2007)

Fantastic pony!  But you have to wonder if you get the same pleasure winning on a pony that daddy bought for 100K+ that you wouldby completing on one that you brought on yourself.  IMO people that bring on their own should get far more credit than the ones that can afford to buy the best


----------



## lorenababbit (18 September 2007)

in which case ants mckeowen, cressie clague reading and kitty boggis should all get alot more credit and respect than they do because they all have produced their best horses from nothing. cressie and ants have never been presented with anything thats done more than an intermidiate. pity you dont get brownie point with yogi for it as all the rides seem to go the same way!


----------



## little_pink_piggies (18 September 2007)

well said!!!


----------



## Bella3puff (18 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
There was another pony who I think was in the first ever championship then got remeasured and was in the junior team a couple of years later. I can't remember who it was but I remember speaking to the rider on another forum. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I was in the first pony team and we remeasured and moved up to juniors on my pony and did Windsor and got short listed but with 2 horses and got in the Junior team on the horse not the pony. Also my FEI pony cost £950 as a 4 year old and I bought him on myself and he is still with me today at 26 years old and I turn down loads of money for him as a pony.

I see Noble Springbok is doing the CCI* at Weston will be intresting to see how it gets on


----------



## dieseldog (18 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Fantastic pony!  But you have to wonder if you get the same pleasure winning on a pony that daddy bought for 100K+ that you wouldby completing on one that you brought on yourself.  IMO people that bring on their own should get far more credit than the ones that can afford to buy the best 

[/ QUOTE ]

Don't agree with that at all.  They still have to ride them, and top horses/ponies aren't usually easy to sit on.  

What would you do if you had a really good pony and someone offered you £100k for it, would you say no as your daughter hasn't produced it from scratch and go make the poor horse sit in a field for the rest of its life and you miss out on a big deposit for a house?  I suppose you could give it away, but then that person would still be lacking the pleasure of producing their own horse because you've subjected them to a ready made one.....


----------



## Thistle (19 September 2007)

Not every ex pony rider stays small enough to compete the pony in junior teams. Teenage girls tend to really fill out around 16 years old, and boys, they just keep growing.

I'm lucky my daughter stopped growing a while back and must to the disappointment of many people her self produced pony (FEI eligable but she decided to do JRN's instead as there are more available and as the rules changed last year we didn't have to 'grow' the pony) will not be passed on to anyone for the time being. We have just bought a horse and we are constantly being asked what we are doing with Willough. I have also been offered several large cheques and had numerous requests to loan her. Seems there are plenty of people out there who would like a ready made pony.

Bee gets so much pleasure from every sucess as she has done all the work herself.

The long term aim is to breed from her.

Bella, put a pic up of you pony as he is so lovely.


----------



## kirstyfk (19 September 2007)

There are also a number of other ponies doing Weston as well.


----------



## joben (19 September 2007)

[
Don't agree with that at all.  They still have to ride them, and top horses/ponies aren't usually easy to sit on.  

What would you do if you had a really good pony and someone offered you £100k for it, would you say no as your daughter hasn't produced it from scratch and go make the poor horse sit in a field for the rest of its life and you miss out on a big deposit for a house?  I suppose you could give it away, but then that person would still be lacking the pleasure of producing their own horse because you've subjected them to a ready made one..... 

[/ QUOTE ]

What don't you agree with?  I was saying that I think people that produce their own horses/ponies deserve more credit than they get.  To give an example- I think is would be more of an achievement to get a silver medal on a horse I had produced myself than a gold medal on a ready made one.

I don't say that these rich kids are not good riders,  I just think that credit should be given to the ones that can't afford to buy the best.


----------



## Skhosu (19 September 2007)

Sorry, diagree. Credit to the one who wins at the end of the day, saying its more worth it to get a siler than gold is rubbish imo. I bought a ready made horse, I still had to learn to ride him and he wasn't horrendously expensive.
And uh, what sort of credit do you want? More chance of being selected for a team even though they're not as good?


----------



## Bella3puff (19 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]




Bella, put a pic up of you pony as he is so lovely. 

[/ QUOTE ]

as a Pony on GB team







as a Horse at Windsor Bristish Junior Champs 2 years later


----------



## Bella3puff (19 September 2007)

and if you look in the members video section of the main site there is video of him at Upton from years ago you will need to go and have a dig about cus its the second video that plays


----------



## KatB (19 September 2007)

What a lovely pony.


----------

